

Is DeleteMe an Internet Undo Button? - jowens
http://www.jasonowens.com/is-deleteme-an-internet-undo/

======
coolswan
Heh, thought someone figured out a way to delete internet cache. This service
seems pretty limited to just social networks, bleh.

